# who is this composer?



## erico1001 (Mar 26, 2010)

Whats the name of this piece that plays at the end of this clip? Enjoy the funny german joke!

Much thanks in advance!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Beethoven 9th Symphony finale "Ode an die Freude"


----------



## erico1001 (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks joen_cph!


----------

